# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Best ear muffs for shooting and hunting

## kiwijames

Can anyone shed light on practical but good ear protection for NZ hunting conditions? My hearing is still good but I'm starting to get tinnitus so want to keep what I have left. Im pretty good at work with using PPE so I'm thinking maybe shooting has been the weak link with hearing protection.
I was looking at electronic options to help with listening when not shooting and the MSA Sordins or Howard Leight Impact Sports was what I initially found through online reviews etc. Both have pretty low NRR though @ 18 & 22dB. 
Currently packing my 3M X4's I use for work. They are low profile, good NRR @ 27dB. plugs are better but they're also a pin in the ass.

----------


## R93

> Can anyone shed light on practical but good ear protection for NZ hunting conditions? My hearing is still good but I'm starting to get tinnitus so want to keep what I have left. Im pretty good at work with using PPE so I'm thinking maybe shooting has been the weak link with hearing protection.
> I was looking at electronic options to help with listening when not shooting and the MSA Sordins or Howard Leight Impact Sports was what I initially found through online reviews etc. Both have pretty low NRR though @ 18 & 22dB. 
> Currently packing my 3M X4's I use for work. They are low profile, good NRR @ 27dB. plugs are better but they're also a pin in the ass.


My ears are stuffed. I have constant tinnitus in my left ear (really bad tonite actually) from early years in the Army with years of inadequate ear protection to none. Back in the 80's there was no such thing as OH&S. Ears were buggered when it come in. 

The Sordin are by far the best muffs I have used for shooting or hunting. There may be better but I haven't heard of them. 
Howard's Leight are not even in the same ball park for reduction or comfort. Still have 2 sets that I wouldn't even give away. 

The only time I have wished I had doubled up on protection with the MSA sordins is when I was standing near a shooter who was shooting a braked rifle under cover. 

Get the sordins you won't regret it. 





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## bully

I don't mind the Howard's.
However if it's a long day at the range I would just use normal grade 5.  You would think most people who attend the likes of a full bore range would use them. Not at my local club. Nobody has them.
For general hunting or shooting I find them good. Good for stalking. You would be surprised at what makes them cut in. Like my dog barking!
I wouldn't use them with a brake, but straight magnums are fine. I seem to have sensitive ears.

----------


## res

I have been very happy with thesehttp://shop.blackwoodsprotector.co.nz/servlet/Srv.Ecos_Main_Frame?AI=7TaMKzT@DBSZqMil&CMD=PRD&P1  =404954&P2=LIST

----------


## keenbloke

I have a pair of the sordins and as is been said I can't fault them. You won't regret it

----------


## sneeze

Peltor sport tac are pretty good. Very comfortable, range sessions with braked guns Ill put plugs in for an extra layer. prices seem to have gone up, I paid $260 some time back
https://nzsafetyblackwoods.co.nz/en/...ff-each--tact6

----------


## gonetropo

peltor definitely. dont get sucked in by "grades" on earmuffs. and most of the electronic ones are useless ( i repair them).

----------


## WallyR

At Trentham, most shooters I see on the range, use Peltor or Impact electronic muffs.
A few have another brand - but can't recall what it is - quite bulky looking to my eye, which they swear by.
I'm like R93 - hearing totally stuffed - even with $11K of hearing aids, I've got tinnitus - BADLY.
Bit isolating.
Anyway - I use 34dB reduction muffs (not electronic), so need to lift the muff up when people want to communicate.
Borrowed of my last employer in the mining industry in NW WA.
If you're hearing is still within the 'normal' range, I'd say get the best noise defence for your buck.

----------


## Sonicjoe

Quite like my Peltor Comtac's, sometimes feel the need to wear earplugs also though with high calibers.

----------


## res

> Anyway - I use 34dB reduction muffs (not electronic), so need to lift the muff up when people want to communicate.
> 
> If you're hearing is still within the 'normal' range, I'd say get the best noise defence for your buck.


Wally raises a good point, for max reduction electronic is not the way to go- I have have the higest rated db reduction eleetronic muffes I could find when I went shopping but the $90 dumb pair I use when im by myself is next level when it comes to blocking sound(includind screaming babys for those nights you just have to pace with them)

----------


## Ozzy

Have a read of this article regarding the NRR rating on the Sordins.  I have a set and rate them highly, especially with the gel cups.

https://trevoronthetrigger.wordpress...rr18db-rating/

----------


## R93

> Have a read of this article regarding the NRR rating on the Sordins.  I have a set and rate them highly, especially with the gel cups.
> 
> https://trevoronthetrigger.wordpress...rr18db-rating/


Yup ya need the gel cups.

When duck shooting with them on and with fresh batteries, I could tell the direction ducks were winging their way in from a distance.
I could also hear a flight of geese long before I could see them.

They can be a bit distracting while bush hunting coz they pick up a lot. 

I was looking for deer on a riverbed that I knew to have a few cattle on it. 

I could hear grass being ripped from the ground and breathing like you can hear on a dairy farm, especially at nite. 
Thinking they were cows as it was so loud I pushed thru the gorse and scrub to bump half a dozen surprised deer. They bolted in every direction and I was standing there like a dick not even at the ready. 



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

This particular model Peltor - is it  OK for general hunting or just for sound protection on range etc
I want to get a pair for bush hunting - I can get the Peltor from my Optic supplier at wholesale (although his prices are not a lot less than EBay improtn direct oneself) but I will save on the shipping and be able to claim back GST etc

I meant the Peltor sport tac

----------


## chainsaw

Who sells Sordins ? And how much ? I was thinking about getting Peltor Sport tacs.  My hearing is not great, wear hearing aids but these have some limitations & hence would like “better ears” for hunting

----------


## Sideshow

Deben electronic slimline ear defenders rated to 84db. Have used mine now for eight years most weekends and have only just crapped out this year in one ear.
Which means it still blocks the sound you just can't hear what's going on on that side.
Bit hot in summer when shooting all day but then what defenders aren't.
I'm getting a new pair for next year.
Use them with shotguns and rifles. 
When you turn them up you can hear people talking from 200yards away. :Zomg:  Makes you very weary of what you do say in the gun line about all grumpy down the road :XD: 
The not so goods.
Hot in summer
Change batteries once a year
£99.99
Crackly in the rain our if wear a hood. (I just wear a beanie and have not found that two bad).
Goods pros
They work really well!
Did not regret the buy as they lasted eight years.
You can hear duck wings at night.
Comfortable and keep your ears warm!

----------


## A330driver

Mate,thats interesting,so whats your take on the Top line MSA Sordins?...I can get a pair for US$260,.....R93 and others stand by them.You say mostelectronic ones are useless,can you elaborate on that before I buy.....thanks in advance 






> peltor definitely. dont get sucked in by "grades" on earmuffs. and most of the electronic ones are useless ( i repair them).

----------


## norsk

I have a pair of Peltor "Protac shooter"

https://www.3m.com/3M/en_US/company-...1767212&rt=rud

I really like the voice in the headset that tells you the power is on or off.The adjustments are audible in the head set as well.
After breaking a few sets of cheaper electronic muffs,I sprang for a expensive set.Well worth the money.

----------


## BRADS

The Sorbins seem to fit your needs James,
Great for hunting and shooting with a few mates with suppresors on.
I have found they let in a but much noise with the bigger guns for my liking, still 100x better than the Howard leights.
The Peltor Tacs are also very good. 
I'm pretty careful these days and find the Peltor grade 5 muffs getting used more and more.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Savage1

I've got a pair of Howard Leights and a set of Petor ProTac or tactical pro or something grade 5.

Long story short, Howards are crap, Peltors are awesome. I can wear them beside anything with muzzle brakes including 50cal and have no problems. My Howards are just used around the house when nailing etc.

----------

